# Need Advice For Quote



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the site. I was wondering if i could get some help on a quote for a government/low income housing contract for residential snow clearing. in my area people are and have been quoting anywhere from 100-180 per house for unlimited clearing a month. on average over 6 months we have 56 snow fall events totalling 39 inches for the season. right now i have residential housing marked at 150.00 per house for unlimited including sanding the driveways and walkways. But as for this contract, i would be dealing with the property manager solely and it is for a total of 50 houses. Now keeping in mind none of these houses are the same in size and some may be corner lots etc, but since it is a larger clearing contract i feel that it wouldn't be correct to quote 150.00 per house for unlimited and was thinking giving a quote of 130.00 per housing including sanding when needed. my issue is we have had a lot of "low-ballers" this year some as low as 80.00 per month unlimited and now there is only 3 months left in the season. any input would be appreciated!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't lower prices just to get a contract. This is a government contract you said so if anything charge more. Don't forget that low income housing is always a pain in the butt because of the people that live there. Not trying to sound like a jerk just saying. At least in the states anywhere there is low income housing, working there sucks. Everyone is on the government tit and is majorly entitled. They will intentionally park cars in the way and do stuff to make it hard for you because they don't care or think that because you are working on a gov. Contract that the funds are unlimited so it doesn't matter if it takes you longer because they didn't want to get out of bed to move the car etc. If you know that people are bidding $180 per month then I wouldn't go a penny lower than that. Like you said season is half over so you really should raise the rate to make up for the months they didn't have to pay to help cover your overhead and profit.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with the above comments. I wouldn't even submit a bid for those properties. I hate dealing with those people. I don't know how to say this in a politically correct way, but when the demographics change, the people become more and more a-holes.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Don't lower prices just to get a contract. This is a government contract you said so if anything charge more. Don't forget that low income housing is always a pain in the butt because of the people that live there. Not trying to sound like a jerk just saying. At least in the states anywhere there is low income housing, working there sucks. Everyone is on the government tit and is majorly entitled. They will intentionally park cars in the way and do stuff to make it hard for you because they don't care or think that because you are working on a gov. Contract that the funds are unlimited so it doesn't matter if it takes you longer because they didn't want to get out of bed to move the car etc. If you know that people are bidding $180 per month then I wouldn't go a penny lower than that. Like you said season is half over so you really should raise the rate to make up for the months they didn't have to pay to help cover your overhead and profit.


- yea that makes perfect sense, alot of what you said i never thought of. i have never had a gov contract here, im just more so looking at the account to build up my business and schedule. and that being said it could turn into possible lawn care opprotunities throughout summer months. As far as the charge for 180 tho - that is a company that uses a front end loader with a snowblower/backdrag attachment and they are done a driveway in less then 2 minutes here... but alot of these houses do not have driveways out front probably 20 ft of walkway to the house and 10 ft city sidewalk unless corner lot.


JustJeff said:


> I agree with the above comments. I wouldn't even submit a bid for those properties. I hate dealing with those people. I don't know how to say this in a politically correct way, but when the demographics change, the people become more and more a-holes.


i truthfully didnt even think of it like that and that is a good point to bring up - but by having a gov contract im not invoicing 50 customers and by dealing with the one manager it can be a more personable approach no? or am i just dreaming haha... but you are right this particular "demograph" is essentially in and around the hood that is now becoming a transition area.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You would officially deal with the manager. Then unofficially deal with the 32 other people that live in each house lol.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> You would officially deal with the manager. Then unofficially deal with the 32 other people that live in each house lol.


Exactly. Even though you would only officially answer to the property manager, every single person would still come out and make personal requests of you. I learned a long time ago that not all money is good money. But that's just me. And why are they now looking for a plowing contractor? What happened to the guy who started the season?


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Exactly. Even though you would only officially answer to the property manager, every single person would still come out and make personal requests of you. I learned a long time ago that not all money is good money. But that's just me. And why are they now looking for a plowing contractor? What happened to the guy who started the season?


they didnt have someone for all of their contracts due to other companies availability (i assume), but i do know that they have recently had a "budget review" and thus far we have had a VERY mild winter with only 6 snowfalls in 3 months, jan and feb are usually are higher months of snow and nice and cold -40 weather... in my area there are a few companies going under - basically going to big to fast and actually the past couple years weve had mild winters... which is the reason why i never took any commercial accounts. everyone here is for/pro skid steer and dump trailers and the snow dump is now charging this year.. not to mention with the mild winters commercial has now switched from monthly contracts to per push - so for me to buy a 30g+ skid with dump trailer and try and bid a small or larger parking lot for say approx 500-1000 per push then have over head, employee etc... id be better off buying 30g in lottery tickets and probably get the same return! lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

alcl1 said:


> they didnt have someone for all of their contracts due to other companies availability (i assume), but i do know that they have recently had a "budget review" and thus far we have had a VERY mild winter with only 6 snowfalls in 3 months, jan and feb are usually are higher months of snow and nice and cold -40 weather... in my area there are a few companies going under - basically going to big to fast and actually the past couple years weve had mild winters... which is the reason why i never took any commercial accounts. everyone here is for/pro skid steer and dump trailers and the snow dump is now charging this year.. not to mention with the mild winters commercial has now switched from monthly contracts to per push - so for me to buy a 30g+ skid with dump trailer and try and bid a small or larger parking lot for say approx 500-1000 per push then have over head, employee etc... id be better off buying 30g in lottery tickets and probably get the same return! lol


Just sub out the snow hauling. That's what I do. That way you make let's say 20% on th snow hauling without doing any of the work or buying the equipment.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Just sub out the snow hauling. That's what I do. That way you make let's say 20% on th snow hauling without doing any of the work or buying the equipment.


Yea if they have time, last year i had gotten bit in the a** by asking family who have and run snow contracts to help me... they gave me a price for them to remove it, then asked for more i said no because the quote was already given to the customer (they wanted double what they had quoted with no change!)... they refused to remove it and then went in and tried to steal the contract from underneath me.... so never again with family... ill have to find some other subs


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn, with family like that you don't need enemies!


----------

